# die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler



## voice (14. Oktober 2009)

hallo hollandfahrer,
ich bin ein absoluter hollandneuling. es soll hier nicht darum gehen eure hot-spots zu erfahren, sondern die region zu ermittlen, in der die schönsten und fängigsten reviere sind. folgende informationen fände ich toll:
1. revier/gegend
2. erlaubnisschein bzw zusatzschein
3. slipanlage ort und schwierigkeitsgrad
4. übernachtungsmöglichkeit wenn möglich mit preis.
ich danke euch allen schonmal im voraus, dass ihr euch nun die finger wund tippt#h#h
danke
voice#6


----------



## voice (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler*

angelt niemand mehr in holland??


----------



## crocodile (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler*

Hallo voice,

das Problem ist, die Hollandangler an sich sind ein sehr verschwiegenes Trüppchen. Hotspots und sogar die Gewässer werden ungern veröffentlicht, man fürchtet wohl auch dort "deutsche Verhältnisse" zu bekommen.

Schnapp Dir google earth, die Seite visplanner.nl und nimm Dir ne menge Zeit für die Sondierung Deiner Wunschregion. Bei visplanner kannst Du Slipstellen und Angelgeschäfte anklicken, günstige Unterkünfte z.B. stayokay.com oder Bed and breakfast oder www.hotelformule1.com .

Die Vorbereitung wird schon viel Zeit fressen, ist aber besser als völlig "blind" drauf los zu fahren. Wenn Du ein viel verspechendes Gewässer gefunden hast, dieses mit ner Suchmaschine nochmal checken, da findet man dann doch einige gute Infos.

Viel Spaß in NL


----------



## novus (9. November 2009)

*AW: die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler*

Die genznahen Gewässer sind schon recht überlaufen und leider auch ziemlich verangelt. Wenn du dort keine Erfahrungen hast, bekommst du nichts mehr an´s Seil. Wäre zwar für dich günstiger gelegen, von Königswinter aus fährt man nicht so lange, aber du würdest Jahre brauchen, um dort mit regelmäßigem Erfolg Fische zu fangen. 

Relativ sicher wirst du am HV und den Gewässer in dieser Region gute Erfolg erzielen. Die Gewässer sind deulich größer und sehr gut zu beangeln, und, viel wichtiger, vielen ist der Weg zu weit. 

Gruß


----------



## Ulli3D (9. November 2009)

*AW: die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler*

Ich kann Dir da nur die Gebiete rund um das Ijsselmeer empfehlen. Mit Bötchen im Schlepptau rund 4 Stunden und es gibt fast überall Slipmöglichkeiten. Hecht sehr gut, Zander seltener zu fangen aber da. 

Bei Interesse, schick ne PN mit Tel-Nr., dann kann ich Dir mehr dazu erzählen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. November 2009)

*AW: die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler*

Hallo Voice,
du solltest es da versuchen wo andere nicht angeln |supergri
Um Roermond rum ist es schon ziemlich überlaufen und selbst hier bei uns am Leukermeer ist zumindest an den Wochenenden richtig was los.
Und da du dich ja selber als Hollandneuling bezeichnest wäre es angebracht wenn du dich erst einmal jemandem anschließt der dir hier die Gewässer zeigt.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2009)

*AW: die besten zander und hechtreviere in holland für bootsangler*

Da gibt es doch keine Geheimnisse!!
das beste zandergewässer ist das Haringvliet! Volkerak, Gooimeer, Maas, Ijssel, Nordseekanal sind auch sehr gut!!
Such Dir einfach eins aus! Sind alle TOP!!!


----------

